# Stripey little light



## pinkpanda3310 (Sep 28, 2020)

I made this light with 1 roller of a knurling tool.  I made the head and tail out of the same bit of tube then made the body.


----------



## tjb (Sep 28, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## brino (Sep 28, 2020)

Beautiful work!
Crazy-mad skills!

-brino


----------



## MrCrankyface (Sep 28, 2020)

Wow! Any tips for getting such nice knurls? I've never quite managed to get them right.


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Sep 28, 2020)

Circumference is priority number one.  I don't know if I'm doing it the technically correct way.  I say that because I've read some people doing it differently to me.  I calculate the circumference to the spacing of the knurling tool ribs.   If the knurling tool has 1mm spacings then the circumference of the work piece needs to measure in whole millimeters for the knurling tool to line up turn after turn.

The main point is the starting circumference of the  work piece and knurling tool.  I work to the above calculation and start with light pressure and do a single roll to make sure it lines up first before giving it power.



I've heard others say the final diameter is the main point since that will mesh perfectly once formed. (though for me I prefer the above method)


----------



## MrCrankyface (Sep 28, 2020)

Thank you, excellent illustrations! Will give this a try next time.
Again, hats off to your work, one of the coolest flashlights I've seen in a long while!


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Sep 28, 2020)

I just edited my post above.  I was looking at it wondering if I got it right when it clicked.  I changed the word diameter to circumference.  Sorry for the misdirection.


----------



## tjb (Sep 28, 2020)

pinkpanda3310 said:


> I made this light with 1 roller of a knurling tool.  I made the head and tail out of the same bit of tube then made the body.
> 
> View attachment 338494
> View attachment 338495
> ...


Did you make all the flashlights in the last photo?


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Sep 28, 2020)

No the others are bought


----------



## tjb (Sep 28, 2020)

pinkpanda3310 said:


> No the others are bought


Yours is the best.


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2020)

Is this a bump knurl?


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Sep 28, 2020)

....referring to the knurling tool holder? Yes, height adjusted so only one wheel connects with the work piece.  This type of knurling cannot be done with clamp style holders afaik


----------



## darkzero (Sep 28, 2020)

Aukai said:


> Is this a bump knurl?



You can do single diagonal knurling with a scissor or clamp type knurler too. Just use both wheels with the same direction, ie, both LH or both RH. That's what I do.


----------



## pinkpanda3310 (Sep 28, 2020)

I learned something new today


----------



## Aukai (Sep 28, 2020)

Me too, you gotta watch these guy's they don't remember what they know until you ask something.


----------



## sycle1 (Sep 28, 2020)

Man some great knurling examples there, both of you.


----------

